# Zari is having surgery...



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She has developed glaucoma in her non visual eye ..this is putting her sighted eye in jeopardy so on Feb 3rd her left eye will be removed....Please keep her in your thoughts and prayers on that day...:angel7:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, poor sweetie. Of course, I will be praying and sending all my good thoughts that day for her. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maia's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

She will be in my thoughts and prayers as well.... My two chis send puppy hugs to her for good luck!!!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Pam....we welcome all the prayers we can get.... her sighted eye is at risk during the surgery do to the placement of the optic nerve and with her being so small, it makes it a bit more delicate surgery....it will be a long stressful day...she had a nasty hyphema but that was resolving but her pressures had shot up so the decision was made to go ahead with the surgery....

I just saw your post about your latest addition being pregnant...I hope everything goes well with the delivery..not knowing the fathers breed must be scary...but she is in the best of hands in your care....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Maia's Mom said:


> She will be in my thoughts and prayers as well.... My two chis send puppy hugs to her for good luck!!!!!


thank you so much...Zari loves hugs :love7:


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Kathleen, rest assured Zari will remain in our prayers until she is safely thru her surgery and back home .. And we are continually praying for Bella's healing and well being. I know these are extremely stressful times for you guys~ you are both such awesome caregivers to your 3 special needs chi babies. Thinking of your little family is inspiring to me and strengthens my faith. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh no prayers to your sweet girl!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will keep her-and you, her selfless caregiver-in my prayers. PLEASE keep us updated as you are able.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Will absolutely pray for Zari and you. So sorry that she must go through this, and hope all goes extremely well.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts! Wishing for a quick recovery.
I can imagine this is a very difficult time, I wish only the best.
Hope all goes well. BIG hugs!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Deb....thanks for such kind words..I know you will be keeping Zari in your prayers and that gives me peace of mind...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Jenmay...Thanks...

Karen...thanks...I will post after her surgery...


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Tina and Ls...thanks...its good to know so many people will be thinking of her as she goes into surgery...


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Big hugs and prayers from me and my fur-kids xxx

(Special hugs to you from Kirby kid xx)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Will be thinking of you!

If you don't mind me asking... how did you know she had developed glaucoma? Brody is blind in his left eye. I wonder if developing glaucoma in a blind eye is common?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Both of my girls have been under the care of an ophthalmologist for ocular assessments....they have their pressures done twice a year....and prn...according to Dr West they are at high risk for glaucoma ..pressure checks can be done by your regular DVM..with this last check Zari had a hyphema and her pressures were up...she would now need to have Azopt gtts TID...being that eye is non visual it was decided enucleation was in order...as you know the visual eye is put in jeopardy when the affected eye is acting up....I think I remember Brody was under the care of a ophthalmologist and if pressure checks were in order he/she would have have recommended them I'm sure...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

nabi said:


> Both of my girls have been under the care of an ophthalmologist for ocular assessments....they have their pressures done twice a year....and prn...according to Dr West they are at high risk for glaucoma ..pressure checks can be done by your regular DVM..with this last check Zari had a hyphema and her pressures were up...she would now need to have Azopt gtts TID...being that eye is non visual it was decided enucleation was in order...as you know the visual eye is put in jeopardy when the affected eye is acting up....I think I remember Brody was under the care of a ophthalmologist and if pressure checks were in order he/she would have have recommended them I'm sure...


Ok thanks for clarifying that. He does have a yearly exam with his opthamologist. He never mentioned glaucoma being a problem but I will ask about it next time we are in. 

I will be anxious to hear that her surgery is a success! It will be a relief to not have to worry about that eye anymore. I'm sure she will do great.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Continued prayers for Zari, please??? 
Zari had her surgery today.. Please continue the prayers that she retains the vision in her remaining eye. I am sure Kathleen will update as she is able, what with Bella's serious eating disorder and Zari in the hospital, Kathleen and hubby need lots of prayer for themselves as well. Blessings, Deb


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Definitely, sending all my prayeers and good wishes for the whole family. I hope and pray everything went well.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

chideb said:


> Continued prayers for Zari, please???
> Zari had her surgery today.. Please continue the prayers that she retains the vision in her remaining eye. I am sure Kathleen will update as she is able, what with Bella's serious eating disorder and Zari in the hospital, Kathleen and hubby need lots of prayer for themselves as well. Blessings, Deb


Thanks so much Deb...your support thru these trying times have meant more to me then you will ever know.....Hugs to all your little ones


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

svdreamer said:


> Definitely, sending all my prayeers and good wishes for the whole family. I hope and pray everything went well.


thanks Pam....


----------

